# Grasshopper Hill Cemetery



## GrasshopperHill (May 13, 2007)

Hello All,
We do a yard haunt in Callisburg, Texas. We started out pretty pitiful in 2001 but but get better each year. Our soon to be 4 year old granddaughter started helping with Halloween this past year and should be really into it this year. Her 1 year old cousin should be helping in a few years. When they start school we hope to do walk through halloween party's for their classes.
We have started a web page at http://halloween.grasshopperhill.net but do to ongoing problems with our ISP I have not been able to get much done with it, hope to have the problem fixed soon and get the page updated. Some of the most current pics are on our hauntspace page at http://hauntspace.com/GHillCemetery
__________________


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you here posting.

I'm sure you'll you'll find the folks here very fiendly:devil: (oops, friendly) and helpful


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

grasshopper---snatch the pebbles from my hand----i just had to do that.
hello & welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey pyro, you behave! LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

FE just told him we were friendly!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slimy said:


> FE just told him we were friendly!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I was honest, I said Fiendly first! lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum GH. I'll be looking forward to the rest of the pics.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

bad ole ross welcome to the maddness..


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to the madness...oh, i meant forum, glad to have ya.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! You couldn't find nicer people if you looked under rocks. We know, that's where we've been hiding.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, you have the same cemetary arch i was gunna try for. Do you have a how to you could send me...Ill be ur best friend  Welcome and i hope you like it here


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics Grasshopper and welcome..


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome Grasshopper...


----------



## GrasshopperHill (May 13, 2007)

Sorry Turtle No How To
I just took a sheet of plywood used some string to draw an arch, made some letter templates by printing them off the computer and cutting them out and then laying them out till they looked good. I used some long 2X4's to attach them to my columns. I've seen people use foam but Our's are all wood, they are very heavy but hold up well with our October winds.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! You couldn't find nicer people if you looked under rocks. We know, that's where we've been hiding.


I thought we were hiding under the gravestones...

Hi, Grasshopper, and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum GrasshopperHill!!!!


----------

